# Show us your Gaming Setup



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 26, 2010)

Like the title says, show us your gaming setup.
I'll post mine later. I need to clean it up a bit.


----------



## iFish (Jul 27, 2010)

No posts!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wii and PS3. 

GC is in my room. i have games everywhere .___.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 28, 2010)

I've got pics of the downstairs setup, IE: the current gen consoles, but A) I'm too lazy to find my microSD adapter to upload them to the laptop to share them here, and B) may as well wait until morning when I'll have shots of my personal retro setup in my room. Might be some time though, my room is kind of a mess right now. Will post the photos tomorrow afternoon, OK?


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Jul 28, 2010)

Soon i will have a beautiful Black Wii and Metroid Other M :=)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 29, 2010)

~~snip. wait a sec. i'll reup it.
I'll post more pics later.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Jul 29, 2010)

Spoiler


















The sticker case on my Wii is an OU case, I also have one for a Wii remote. lol
Sorry it's so grainy... I took these from my phone.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## myuusmeow (Jul 29, 2010)

Check out the awesome matching wallpaper and mousepad^


----------



## Tornadosurvives (Jul 29, 2010)

PS2, Wii, PSP, DSi.  It's a nice setup lol, a little messy where the games are kept (bottom).








Spoiler


----------



## .Chris (Jul 29, 2010)

I'll post mine later...


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 29, 2010)

Mine's pretty lacklustre. It consists of my crummy PC, an XBox 360 and a SNES. might post a pic tomorrow, if I can be arsed


----------



## Sumea (Jul 30, 2010)

These are not recent photos in any way, but changes to current is pretty minor (at moment my PC wallpaper is different while desk is pretty much same state, and my PS2 games library is now larger and in lower drawer)

So, anyway,
The PC:





The PS2:


----------



## WildWon (Jul 30, 2010)

Well, we just moved (again) so nothing is really set up, but be on the lookout for a future pic that will make your face EXPLODE into the atmosphere.

That's a friendly warning.

@Sumea- Are those ripped games on a PS2 HD? (similar to a wii loader?) I haven't looked at pics for that before, and i'd love to set up my system like that (at some point in the future.)
(and do it with an original Xbox, along with all the emulators. win)


----------



## Gore (Jul 31, 2010)

it's aiight



Spoiler


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 31, 2010)

My game systems are spread out all over the place..

Can't really post mine


----------



## p1ngpong (Jul 31, 2010)

These pics are from last year but meh, it still looks the same. 



Spoiler



This is what I do my PC gaming on, and where I rule you all like a God. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















My collection of consoles and so on is pretty massive so I wouldn't be able to have everything in one picture, but I may try and get pictures at some point when I have the time.


----------



## shadow_14 (Jul 31, 2010)

i'm a really tidy and organized person, so my room is always clean. Pictures where taken with cellphone, so escuse me for the lack of quality:





So this is my "kinda" tiny room (compared to your american big-ass rooms where you can fit a bed and a sofa):





The bed area.





The pc area, which is used for Ds gaming, browsing and watching movies and some shows (the pc is 5 years old, it can barely play farmville on facebook).















And my gaming area (with my 26'' Lcd), which is basically a Wii (with some retro gaming coming from the virtual console); that thing on the right is my wireless headphones, Sennheiser RS160.


----------



## emigre (Aug 1, 2010)

ym setup isn't amazing but it does ok.


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 2, 2010)

40" samsung lcd, hacked + banned 360 elite, unmodded 360 for live, hacked wii, 160GB ps3




27" jvc crt, hacked ps2 w/ 160GB hdd, gamecube + gb player, zune tv output, wireless headphones




custom pc, wireless keyboard/mouse, 2.1 speakers, 23.6" hd lcd (with hd cable box hookup), printer / scanner


----------



## Theraima (Aug 2, 2010)

My setup is kinda spread, I'll post them later..


----------



## DunkrWunkah (Aug 2, 2010)

I can't find my camera at the moment, but I will post my setup when I get back home from vacation. I actually brought my 360 and VGA cables so I have a pretty good setup here.


----------



## BlackDave (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 3, 2010)

supersonic5000 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I saw "Bell Xpress Vu" in the first pic haha.


I'll post mines later.


----------



## Speculant (Aug 3, 2010)

PS2 and a computer.  I play all my PS2 games on my computer anyways, only use the PS2 as a DVD player.  I'll post pics later.


----------



## DarkShadow96 (Aug 6, 2010)

Ah... Here's mine. Crappy cellphone quality, but doesn't matter =P.






Can hardly see the PS3 in the middle lol.


----------



## Sumea (Aug 6, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Sumea- Are those ripped games on a PS2 HD? (similar to a wii loader?) I haven't looked at pics for that before, and i'd love to set up my system like that (at some point in the future.)
> (and do it with an original Xbox, along with all the emulators. win)



Yeah. If you get hands on Phat PS2 and network adapter, you can install IDE hard drive of your choice what is about fully compatible wih games. as said that pic is old, I now also have load of actual PS2 games. I only have 150Gb HDD inside the PS2 since it is what I could get for free. and it is for me enough.

There is USB option, but PS2 usb is bit slow for it. With it You need a self powered USB hard drive. OpenPS2loader project is making awesome job as I hear though.

my 2cents - I tried a softmod on Xbox, and failed badly at it, I have a new one, but frankly I have no need for softmod now, I do not play with xbox that much anyway no more....


----------



## shaunj66 (Aug 7, 2010)

Here's a shot of my TV setup in my lounge. Where my 360, Wii and HTPC are.



Spoiler


----------



## Adr990 (Aug 7, 2010)

Omg shaun, if I ever get a house on this world. It's gonna be just like yours.


----------



## Urza (Aug 8, 2010)

Sumea said:
			
		

> my 2cents - I tried a softmod on Xbox, and failed badly at it, I have a new one, but frankly I have no need for softmod now, I do not play with xbox that much anyway no more....


Xbox soft-modding is pretty fucking easy.

If you have an (older) PC with two IDE channels, you don't even need an exploited game or any additional hardware. xboxhdm, NDure, and some decently dexterous fingers and timing on your part will do the job.


----------



## Reaper (Aug 8, 2010)

256mb ram
500mhz processor
5gb hdd
1 usb port
15 inch monitor, crt

dat retro lifestyle


----------



## Joe88 (Aug 9, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> @Sumea- Are those ripped games on a PS2 HD? (similar to a wii loader?) I haven't looked at pics for that before, and i'd love to set up my system like that (at some point in the future.)
> (and do it with an original Xbox, along with all the emulators. win)


its very easy to do





you can buy the retail disc of hd loader or if your ps2 is modded your can just get the latest elf


----------



## Urza (Aug 9, 2010)




----------



## Orc (Aug 9, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> Munchkin
> 3.5
> *Saturn
> SNES
> Dreamcast*MY BODY IS READY FOR YOU URZA!


----------



## awssk8er (Aug 9, 2010)

Pretty simple, but I love it.

Image 1.

Image 2.    (Sorry, won't let me post the pictures directly).

Image 3.

Everything except the PS3 is modded.

You can see my HDD for my Wii behind the PSP a little.

Pictures were taken on my BlackBerry.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 10, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> Here's a shot of my TV setup in my lounge. Where my 360, Wii and HTPC are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow.
That's kind of messy...


----------



## redact (Aug 10, 2010)

some old pics i took a few weeks (or was it months?) ago..


Spoiler



labeled:



unlabeled:





			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> all the stuff in the photo is usually kept this messy/untidy except for the gameboys which i took out of my draw because i thought it would be mean not to include them in the fun D:





some pics of a few tempers' gaming spaces: http://www.gamenow.asia/topic/your-gaming-space#post-3124


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 11, 2010)

My camera needs to be charged, and I don't think I'll be snapping shots any time soon with it, so here's my setup - 

http://www.staples.com/Z-Line-Designs-Trin...oduct_SS1019462

That desk from Staples. On the top, where the monitor is, is my 26" TV. There is no desktop computer, so hanging from that TV is my multi-system AV cord which connects into my Wii, PS2, and XBOX360. All three systems rest on the lower left glass section stacked and plugged in. On the right side is my boom box. The keyboard slide-out thing is empty and my laptop resides there sometimes. When I use my laptop, it goes on top of the desk and the keyboard part is where my notebooks and other notes go. When I play my games, I take a lot of notes on my strategies, it's fun for me xD


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 2, 2010)

new and improved now with 5.1 surround sound


----------



## Raiser (Sep 2, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

> *snip


No offence, bud, but that has got to be one of the messiest gaming setups with old mixed with new systems!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll try to get mine up.. sometime.


----------



## SparkFenix (Sep 2, 2010)

I cant get pics since its spread around the house =/

I got a DS, Softmodded Wii and a "hardmodded" ps2 (with straws and toiletpaper)


----------



## Blaze163 (Sep 2, 2010)

I could maybe post a few pics of the gaming setup in the living room for our modern consoles if I can get this fucking stupid laptop to acknowledge my phone's memory card, but you'll have to wait for pics of my retro setup in my room. We had a bit of a party last night so A) it's an absolute tip, and B) Amelia's still in there sleeping off her body weight in beer.


----------



## princeEyeless (Sep 2, 2010)

Ill post mine tomorrow..i need to clean it..


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 2, 2010)

This and an xbox slim downstairs but i consider really this to be my _own_


Spoiler



Can play most games just not well


----------



## Quanno (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a normal living room:
(warning, huge pics)



Spoiler


----------



## pitoui (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's my setup in my bedroom.

23" Samsung full HD LCD monitor
Hifi system with two subs

Xbox 360 Elite with LT for Live
Xbox Pro Jtagged 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



PS3 60GB






I hope you guys can see my Virtual Boy on the top, I'm proud of that thing!





Downstairs in the lounge we have a 52" Samsung LCD and I have my Dreamcast, Wii and my other Xbox 360 hooked up.

In the study we have a 48cm CRT TV with my other Wii hooked up. Yeah, I own more current gen consoles than I know what to do with. That's not even counting my handhelds.


----------



## Megane (Sep 2, 2010)

Here's mine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Spoiler


----------



## Speculant (Sep 2, 2010)

My main battle station


Spoiler








not going to get into specs, but my comp is fast enough to run current games at reasonable settings.
The big grey thing you see in the bottom right is a subwoofer.
I power my speakers and subwoofer with a car amp, lol.



My bedroom battle station


Spoiler








hacked PS2 (FMCB) with an 80gb USB hard drive to store games


----------



## Gagarin (Sep 7, 2010)

Wait for mine


----------



## funkymonster (Sep 7, 2010)

Everyone has some nice setups.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Since I'm lazy with the pictures I'll just say I have a 50" HDTV, 80GB PS3, and said games/Blu-Ray movies in the living room. In my room I have a collection of PS2 games, DVDs, anime boxsets and my trusty Vaio AR laptop in my room in which I don't really play as many games as I'd like these days. It's getting replaced next week with a Vaio F series, so maybe I'll be able to finally finish Fallout 3.


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 7, 2010)

BlackDave said:
			
		

>



AHHAHAHAHAHA LOL, I did the same thing with my DSi (sticked the apple on the crystal case) and when I'm on the starbucks and they ask me what is that, I just tell them it's a miniMAC...!!


----------

